#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities.

## amos.0119

*IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities.

*

*IIIT Guwahati Year of Establishment:* 2013.


*IIIT Guwahati Affiliation:* Deem University


*IIIT Guwahati Mode Of Admission:* JEE MAINS.


*IIIT Guwahati Branced offered:*
Computer Science and Engineering (CSE),Electronics and Communication Engineering (ECE).*
IIIT Guwahati Cut off 2013:*

Branch Name
Category
PWD
State Quota
State
Closing Rank

Computer Science & Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE

20054

Computer Science & Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE

38671

Computer Science & Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE

155666

Computer Science & Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE

242577

Electronics & Communication
Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE

22283

Electronics & Communication
Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE

39208

Electronics & Communication
Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE

153166

Electronics & Communication
Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE

227490




*IIIT Guwahati Fee Structure 2014:*

*For General/OBC Category Students :* 


1.
Admission
One Time
150

2.
Grade Card Fee
One Time
150

3.
Provisional Certificate Fee
One Time
100

4.
Medical Examination Fee
One Time
100

5.
Student Welfare Fund
One Time
200

6.
Identity Card Fee
One Time
50

7.
Tution Fee
Per Semester
45,000

8.
Examination Fee
Per Semester
350

9.
Registration/Enrolment Fee
Per Semester
200

10.
Gymkhana Fee
Per Semester
200

11.
Medical Fee
Per Semester
100

12.
Institute Caution Money
One Time (Refundable)
1,000

13.
Library Caution Money
One Time (Refundable)
1,000

14.
Hostel Admission Fee
One Time
400

15.
Hostel Rent
Per Semester
1,000

16.
Fan, Electricity and Water Charges
Per Semester
2,000

17.
Hall Caution Money
One Time (Refundable)
1,000

Total *Without* mess related fee/deposit for General/OBC Categories





18.
Mess Deposit
One Time (Refundable)
3,000

19.
Hall Mess Establishment Charges
One Time
1,000

20.
Hostel Fund
Per Semester
400

21.
Mess Advance
First Month
3,300



Total (18 to 21)



*For SC/ST/PD Category Students (20% discount on Tuition Fee) :* 


1.
Admission
One Time
150

2.
Grade Card Fee
One Time
150

3.
Provisional Certificate Fee
One Time
100

4.
Medical Examination Fee
One Time
100

5.
Student Welfare Fund
One Time
200

6.
Identity Card Fee
One Time
50

7.
Tution Fee *
Per Semester
36,000

8.
Examination Fee
Per Semester
350

9.
Registration/Enrolment Fee
Per Semester
200

10.
Gymkhana Fee
Per Semester
200

11.
Medical Fee
Per Semester
100

12.
Institute Caution Money
One Time (Refundable)
1,000

13.
Library Caution Money
One Time (Refundable)
1,000

14.
Hostel Admission Fee
One Time
400

15.
Hostel Rent
Per Semester
1,000

16.
Fan, Electricity and Water Charges
Per Semester
2,000

17.
Hall Caution Money
One Time (Refundable)
1,000

Total *Without* mess related fee/deposit for SC/ST/OBC Categories





18.
Mess Deposit
One Time (Refundable)
3,000

19.
Hall Mess Establishment Charges
One Time
1,000

20.
Hostel Fund
Per Semester
400

21.
Mess Advance
First Month
3,300



Total (18 to 21)





*IIIT Guwahati Placement 2014:* NA


*IIIT Guwahati Campus and Facillities:*
The Institute is operating from temporary premises at the Assam Textile Institute campus, in the heart of Guwahati city. The permanent campus will come up in 100 acres of land about 5 km from Guwahati airport.
IIITG is one of the 20 IIITs being set up by the Central Govt. in PPP mode. IIITG started operations in August 2013. The first batch of B.Tech. students in CSE and ECE has completed one year. The second batch of 60 students will join in July 2014. IIITG is operating from temporary premises in the Assam Textile Institute Campus at the heart of the city. The permanent campus is coming up in 100 acres of land very near to the Guwahati airport. By the end of July 2014, there will be 1 Professor, 10 Asst. Professors and 6 Lecturers in the Institute. Recruitment of 5 Officers and 9 staff is in process. An OSD has joined. Advertisement for the post of Director has been released. PhD programmes are likely to be started from January 2015.
*Institute Address:* 

IIIT Guwahati Assam Textile Institute Campus Ambari G. N. Bordoloi Road Guwahati 781001





  Similar Threads: IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT vadodara btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

